# Need Id A.s.a.p



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

sorry if its bad but i need to know what it is and is $40 canadian worth it? maybe a lil info on the aggression and rarity of this piranha. please help ASAP


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

just got another pic from seller he says its a black rhom wild caught about 3 or 4 inches. if it is a rhom how long will it take to get the more mature look?


----------



## Stef (Dec 25, 2012)

looks like a rhom to me !


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

how long will it take to get mature look like his black colour? and reach about 6" thanks for the id guys


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow growers, but the first inches grow pretty fast.
But fullgrown will take many years. The black color is not there at 6", it'll still be silvery.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

how long will it take to reach 6 inches if its at 3-4 now? will be in a 90 gal tank with beefed up filtration and circulation untill it grows out of it how large will the rhom have to be to get the black colours? iama try and get it on pellets sorry for all the questions


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Depends on a lot of things, health of the fish, eating habits, Swimming habits, water quality etc... But a normal well adjusted Rhom in good health eating properly should hit 6" within 12-16 months from my experience. It will probably be five years or more for morphology and body darkening to begin.


----------

